# Lake Livingston or dam



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

Anyone wanna fish saturday? I was thinking about wading at the dam. Weather looks like its gonna be nice.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Where can you fish wading and/or bank fishing along Livingston Dam? I am not familiar with Lake Livingston at all. I think I know how to get there from Houston, but where you go from there? I done some searches and didn't really come up with much. Wanted to try it out myself this weekend since I have seen postings that the white bass fishing have been HOT! Thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

spec chaser, check pm


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

You may want to check with the TRA web site. I don't think you'll be wading below the dam this weekend. I think all the gates are open and the water is gushing.

SE


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I am going to do a drive by to check the discharge today, I will post up what it is looking like this evening.


----------



## StevePage (Aug 1, 2006)

do you guys live near lake livingston? I live close to that lake too, maybe we can all get together and go hit some stumps and drink a few cold ones


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

I live about 2.5 miles from the dam


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

shadslinger, thanks for getting the updates.

Stevepage, I live in katy so it would be about an hour or so. If you want to meet up. Give me a pm.


----------



## Spec Chaser (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks LePaul! Where about in Katy are you? I am in Katy myself. I don't know for sure if we are heading up to Somerville or try Livingston out for the first time. I've heard Livingston was much better. Somerville is closer; however, there is not much going on up in Somerville from what I've heard. Will probably give you a ring up we decide to head up to Livingston.


----------



## lepaul37 (Jun 27, 2004)

Somerville wont heat up til mid april. I am on fry and clay if you want to car pool up to livingston.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Work took me too late to drive by, so I will call and check with my friend, who is the water quality supervisor in the lab located at the top of the dam, and then post up.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I checked the TRA website and the discharge is about 7,500 cfs. Last saturday when the fishing was good and there were 4 gates open about 8' the discharge was 3,400 or about. Looks too high to be much good, and too high to be safe at the cable. Fishing from the Baker's side boat ramp with in-line spinners is sometimes good this time of year for whites when the water is high.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv?cb_00060=on&cb_00065=on&format=gif_stats&period=7&site_no=08066250


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the info Loy. Might take the wife and kid up there to bank fish for some whites and cats on MOnday.


----------

